# davis county dove ground?



## ballboy (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all, does anyone know of anywhere in Davis County area to hunt some dove? I am loooking to take my son out for his first dove season and am wondering if there is any public land around.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

there is a little bit around.... pm me if you want and I can get your more details!


----------



## duckhunter157 (Sep 6, 2013)

I think I read that there are some places up in Ogden that you can go to, not sure though. But I went grouse hunting today up farmington canyon and I saw a few Eurasian doves up there, didn't go for them though


----------

